# Sticky  Fine Distinctions - by Tom Condon



## Scarlet Eyes

Going to do my fixes, but without the subtypes. First off is 5w4 :star:


* *






*Connecting Points Five with a Four Wing*

• Brings Fives an abstract, intuitive cast of thought
*• Like Fours they may be artistically talented and moody* But mostly the latter. :laughing:
*• Combine intellectual imagination with emotional intelligence*
*• Marriage of mental perspective with aesthetics*
• Generally more kinesthetic *(conscious of feelings)*
*• Use their logical mind to temper their visions, daydreams
• Use their logical mind to subdue their feelings*
*• Can have a sense of being alien* although it is not pivotal to their identity and something they may enjoy; may be nostalgic like Fours
*• May be eccentric and have an abstracted “absentminded professor” quality* I feel like a lot of my peers view me this way, especially when it comes to work.
*• Some seem distracted, preoccupied and disorganized* Definitely. Especially when others impede on my time. I end up becoming more urgent, demanding, and outright snappy when they idle around.
*• Can fluctuate between impersonal withdrawal and bursts of friendly caring*
• Some have an air of implicit superiority
*• Can be whiners,* especially complaining about how much a job or a relationship or other responsibilities that drain them; could bemoan the difficulty of going beyond their limits Well, only to people who I know would actually care. Even so, whenever I do vent about my stresses, I feel like if I do it too often, I'll just look like another whiny, privileged teen, and they'll get sick of my complaints.
*• Some have quiet voices and the non-verbal affect of ghosts* :ninja:

*• Environmentally sensitive;* may feel defenseless against the world’s input
*• Recover slowly from traumatic events
**• Can tend to depression where they see the world as a gray void*

*Five’s Connection to Eight*

*• Brings Fives access to their raw instinctual energy*
*• Become more physically kinesthetic; out of their heads and into their bodies
*• Enhances sexuality and physicality; *a lusty, pushy quality*
• Moral and social courage; *they take risks, become initiators instead of observers*
*• The connection to Eight helps Fives translate book-knowledge into action*

*• Take charge of situations that would otherwise overwhelm them. • State their needs, initiate contact with others and get things done* • *May have leadership qualities and be passionate in a way that is antithetical to the Five defensive dissociated stance*

• Can be explicitly antisocial and more angry than they ordinarily seem • *Could have a snappish, standoffish quality or even a nasty edge*
• *Can get punitive and severe with others;* out of touch with their own anger so that it comes out in dissociated ways or as a mean streak

• May fear their own Eight-like anger, project their own Eightness onto others or be in tension to angry, aggressive people
*• Turn their anger against themselves, by being self-critical and self-bullying*

*• Could exercise a cold, calculated behind-the-scenes control*

*Five’s Connection to Seven*

• Brings Fives enhanced imagination
*• seek adventure, whether intellectual, physical or social. The connection brings curiosity that gives them the nerve to explore the world.*
*• Often less self-conscious; they can be funny, engaging and enthusiastic* Traits of my best self  • Life long learners; stay interested in life and mentally alive into old age I hope so.
• This connection brings a streak of generosity as well as optimism
*• Sense of humor about themselves*
*• Big picture thinkers*; the eclecticism of the Seven combines with the Five’s ability to organize information
*• Systems thinkers and model builders*
*• Reinforces a Five’s tendency to become abstract, schizoid and compartmentalized.*
• Can become addicted to information, *lose themselves in activity and defensively scatter their attention into a range of empty interests.
* The boredom becomes even more difficult to conquer.*• May play mental games for diversion, using humor to disassociate or trivialize.*
• Could be flighty, *elusively jumping around in their thoughts or even physically fidgety* Sometimes I get so mentally strained that my hand starts twitching involuntarily.
*• Might take actions in a fitful sporadic way and for strange reasons*
• Can rationalize and reframe their behavior to duck consequences
• May be socially undependable and noncommittal; *can tell lies and rationalize the practice*


----------



## HappyCampr1

Thank you for this


----------



## Ben Vaserlan

I have two videos with Tom Condon on my eponymous YouTube channel.


----------



## Coburn

> Self Preservation Eights
> • Strongly focused on physical security; *very hard workers.*
> • *When healthy they are exceptionally self-reliant, independent and responsible.*
> • *Self-preservation Eights can be implacably determined to prosper.*
> • Momma Bear or Poppa Bear - fiercely protective and tenderly nurturing.
> • Eights with this subtype can be homebodies who are focused on comfortable survival.• *Often see the world as a place where they have to fight for what they want.*
> • Grow up poor or struggling or feel responsible for the material well-being of their family of origin.
> • *Eights with this subtype can have a stronger connection to Five* and may be collectors or have prized, treasured objects.
> • May value possessions and objects over people.
> • Possessions symbolize security, proving that they have overcome past deprivations.
> • *Eights with this subtype can grow preoccupied with controlling their immediate environment, including their home.*
> • The people who endanger the Eight’s possessions may be the same people the Eightis pledged to take care of.
> • *Can bully their children to “toughen them up” for life in the hard world outside.*
> • *Bully their own vulnerabilities in order to feel safe.
> • Prone to survivalist thinking. Might openly advocate selfishness and believe that civilized behavior is just a veneer concealing our true animal nature.*
> • This subtype is active in the behavior of tycoons, self-made people who create business empires out of nothing.
> • Some are notoriously aggressive, bosses-from-hell.





> Self Preservation Fives
> • Often exceptionally knowledgeable, possibly about obscure subjects
> • Use their knowledge to contribute to the world
> • Sensitive to being saturated, *feel overwhelmed by people’s expectations *
> • Lose their sense of privacy more easily and can quickly feel overstimulated
> • *Chief defensive tendency is to physically or emotionally withdraw.*
> • May be more explicitly alienated than the other subtypes
> • *Can close themselves off, burrow into their hobbies and interests*; become expert at subjects so specialized or obscure that others leave them alone
> • *Try to take little from people; fear what the interaction will cost them*
> • Have a thin ectomorphic body type although they may gain weight due to a sedentary lifestyle
> • Especially cost conscious around money, penny-wise and pound foolish
> • Think of millionaire paupers who die in hovels but have mattresses stuffed with money


Good lists. Relate to bolded.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan

videos with Tom Condon on my channel. Includes a hangout on his video and movie guide.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLNMY-wBpaHaw4z68yWPOCpZ7z5SDCQW5


----------



## rakamlerouge

I think I relate most of all to the 9, maybe sx.


----------



## bigkoumanefor

This is reallllyyyyyyyyyyyy interesting


----------



## Dare

I thought his Intimate 5 description was weak, the SP 5 okay (I'm sx/sp) and the 5w4 good. I bolded what I relate to.


* *




Self Preservation Fives
• *Often exceptionally knowledgeable, possibly about obscure subjects
• Use their knowledge to contribute to the world
• Sensitive to being saturated, feel overwhelmed by people’s expectations 
• Lose their sense of privacy more easily and can quickly feel overstimulated
• Chief defensive tendency is to physically or emotionally withdraw.*
• May be more explicitly alienated than the other subtypes
• Can close themselves off, burrow into their hobbies and interests; become expert at subjects so specialized or obscure that others leave them alone
• Try to take little from people; fear what the interaction will cost them
• Have a thin ectomorphic body type although they may gain weight due to a sedentary lifestyle
• Especially cost conscious around money, penny-wise and pound foolish 
• Think of millionaire paupers who die in hovels but have mattresses stuffed with money

Intimate Fives
• *Trust only a few selected people but then do so totally.
• Friendship is based on the sharing of confidences. Intimacy is equivalent to exchanging secrets.
• A Five’s bond with a close friend or partner is experienced as away from the outside world, in a bubble, with an all or nothing quality.
• Can go from enigmatic, deliberate distance to intense, unguarded openness
• Intuitive, sensitive and non-judgmental of friends*
• A streak of voyeurism; think of internet sex
• Can obsessively love from afar and then go cold when their love is physically present
• Compartmentalize their relationships; might have friends who never meet each other
• Could especially fear having their separate friends meet
• *Savor fantasies of being invisible, being close to others and yet unseen*
• Could be a bigamist if they had the energy
• Sneaky and devious; can betray others by keeping secrets, telling white lies

Five with a Four Wing
• *Brings Fives an abstract, intuitive cast of thought*
• Like Fours they may be artistically talented and moody
• *Combine intellectual imagination with emotional intelligence
• Marriage of mental perspective with aesthetics
• Generally more kinesthetic (conscious of feelings)
• Use their logical mind to temper their visions, daydreams
• Use their logical mind to subdue their feelings
• Can have a sense of being alien although it is not pivotal to their identity and something they may enjoy; may be nostalgic like Fours
• May be eccentric and have an abstracted “absentminded professor” quality
• Some seem distracted, preoccupied and disorganized
• Can fluctuate between impersonal withdrawal and bursts of friendly caring
• Some have an air of implicit superiority*
• Can be whiners, especially complaining about how much a job or a relationship orother responsibilities that drain them; could bemoan the difficulty of going beyond theirlimits
• Some have quiet voices and the non-verbal affect of ghosts
• *Environmentally sensitive; may feel defenseless against the world’s imput
• Recover slowly from traumatic events*
• Can tend to depression where they the world as a gray void


----------



## NatureChaser

As a 6w7 that mistyped as 9, this is why I'm sure I'm more 6w7. I'm gonna compare characteristic for 9 and 6. I bolded the ones I relate to.

Characteristics of 9 I relate to


* *




Self-Preservation Nines
*• Often preoccupied with physical comfort, maintaining routines and satisfying appetites.*
• Exceptionally good receivers and appreciators; the best things in life are free
*• Grateful for what they have* and treasure it
*• Can be reliable, dependable and consistent*,
• Specialize in a defense of small horizons
*• Self Preservation Nines are especially prone to diminish their own expectations, to not quite hope for much out of life-a defense against disappointment*
• Could be financially well-off but have a self-image of someone poor or destitute
• Distract themselves with pleasant domestic activities. Live conservatively
• Consume food and drink for anesthesia. Tend towards addiction, especially to numbing substances, smoking pot, overeating to the point of stupor
*• Can have a love of the minimal and enjoy the repetition of known routines*
*• Live a life of small horizons with few expectations*
• Sleepy; *may be slow moving, lack energy and be physically lazy*
*• The cliche of the couch potato goes with the low side of this subtype*
*• Avoid the difficult by focusing on the immediate*
*• Can be extremely moderately neglectful and messy*
• A spaced out, unfocused mentality; lack of rigor
• No enthusiasm for anything; life is purgatorial, just killing time

Intimate Nines
• Loyal in love; patient and enduring; able to stay steady in long term relationships
*• Realistically see their partners limits but accept them*
*• Good listeners; supportive non-judgmental friends*
• Often focused on an unconscious ideal of romantic union
*• Nines with this subtype are sometimes mistaken for Fours because of the way they can melancholically yearn for what they don’t have* Sometimes
• May have high expectations of romantic partners and be prone to jealousy
• Often this dynamic represents a yearning for a distant parent
• The ideal of romantic union blocks out the real relationship. It is a way of staying disengaged from your priorities, a distracting obsession
*• Find their attractiveness and self-worth in how others see them*
• May idealize people while deleting their flaws; could tolerate being mistreated or abused
• Can be fickle in love. After committing to a relationship they can grow critical of their partner and develop a wandering eye
• Indiscriminate; might have multiple serial relationships, searching from one person to the next, obsessing about whether their current partner is “the right one”
• Some Intimate Nines get involved with two partners and can’t decide between them, a pattern of triangulation
• Can be romantic on the one hand, callous on the other
• Sometimes feel driven by lust, especially when the have an Eight wing

Social Nines
• Nine with this subtype enjoy group process and will work hard to facilitate a group purpose or mission
• Don’t seek the limelight but could be a group’s leader
• Could feel like the group’s emissary; no better or worse than those they represent
• Especially able to mediate, to speak to all sides in a conflict and find common ground between warring parties
*• Gravitate toward groups but feel conflicted about fully joining them*
*• Enjoy a group’s energy and interests but are aware of the group‘s expectations*
*• Can lose themselves, immersing themselves in a group, trying to become all things to all people*
*• May play the role expected of them but stubbornly resent it*
• Could also use the group as a barrier to keep the Nine from facing her own priorities
• Can get caught up in hyperactivity – a stronger connection to Three goes with this subtype. Often more extraverted and image conscious
• Rarely physically lazy. They can be very busy and active but asleep to their deeper priorities and needs
*• Generally more cheerful and extroverted and may be mistyped as Sevens* Again, sometimes
• Can act spoiled and broadcast an implicit attitude of privilege, although this is otherwise inconsistent with Nine temperament
*• An odd combination of self-importance and egolessness. Internally they struggle with feeling unseen, but outwardly they seek attention*
*• Beneath the adulation they received as children, they felt ignored for who they actually were*

Definitely sp/so

Nine with an Eight Wing
*• Healthy Nines with an Eight wing have a modest, steady, receptive quality*
• Charged by the dynamism of Eight; can have great energy and force of will
• Get things done, make good leaders and have a personal magnetism of which they are only partly aware
• This wing brings a stronger internal sense of direction; when they decide on a path of action they may be impossible to influence
• Relatively fearless and highly intuitive; take their work seriously but not themselves
• Good friend to others, offers a protective quality. Sympathize with underdogs
• Not very visual but the connection to Three can modify this somewhat
• May seem laconic and laid-back on the surface but that belies a deeper intensity
• Can be surprisingly tactless, rude or gauche and be oblivious to the fact 
• Some Nines with an Eight wing aren’t conscious of being afraid-their connection to Six.Pave over their fears with aggression and numb callousness
• Might surround themselves with fearful people, say, a nervous dependent Six whom the Nine then rescues. Can have savior complexes 
• May displace their anger; pick a fight about something peripheral-not what’s really bothering them; Sometimes behind the anger is a tearful vulnerability
• Could be amiable, kindly and supportive one minute and then blunt, opinionated or nasty the next. A Jekyll/Hyde quality
• Prone to blame and to mishandling their anger;*while not exactly vengeful they can be vindictive.* An anti-authoritarian streak is also possibleNever mishandling anger, not anti-authoritarian

Nine with a One Wing
• Nines with a One wing tend to have been “model children.” They instinctively worked to please their parents by being virtuous, orderly, and low maintenance
• Idealistic; a quiet moral authority plus good-hearted peacemaking tendencies
• Often have a sense of mission, public or private; work hard for the welfare of whomever they are committed to. Good with detail
• Unpretentious yet dignified; generally empathetic, have the “common touch;” An elegant simplicity of manner and speech
• Can be well-liked, modest, endearing; gentle yet firm. Some have a striking quality of grace and composure punctuated by bursts of spontaneity and sweetness
• Sincere, practice what they preach; effective, good natured and idealistic.
• Rule-bound, obedient/compliant; perfectionistic and self-critical
• Can be compulsively orderly, overly controlled, unemotional and disassociated
• Can act on weird principles that don’t make sense; A dubious, fractured morality
• May be visibly successful but don’t really feel connected to their achievements
• Passive tolerance of absurd or damaging situations; so normal they’re strange
• Exceptionally conservative in their habits of living and around making changes
• May go passively self-neglectful. Dutiful to what they shouldn’t be
• Minimize, *tell themselves they had a great childhood, everything’s fine* I do have great childhood. Not minimizing.
• Placid numbness can creep over them. exceptionally out of touch with feelings.
• Intolerant of their own emotions; gradually deaden their souls

While I lean very slightly to w8, the influence from both wings are too weak to consider myself a core 9.

Nine’s Connection to Six
• This connection brings Nines courage. Where healthy Sixes develop the courage todo, Nines find the courage to be.
• The connection can usefully shake up a Nine’s complacency. It helps Nines challenge their fears and take risks, expose the inner self that they usually disguise and efface
• The connection to Six brings tenacity and stamina – a willingness to see things through, to work faithfully away at tasks and commitments with a committed perseverance.
• Brings an idealism, sense of responsibility that stirs the Nine to action.
*• Realistic, more able to acknowledge what can go wrong. If Nines tend to minimize and Sixes exaggerate. Unable to ignore being upset, useful self-doubt*
*• Sixish Nines can have a nervous, scatterbrained quality. They can over anticipate events, start to doubt themselves and think in anxious, obsessive loops*
*• Distract themselves from seeing the obvious or taking useful action.*
*• Can seem agitated and frightened in a beside-the-point way*
*• The Nine’s laziness about personal priorities is reinforced by the Six tendency to procrastinate. Sixes postpone taking any action, while Nines put off taking right action*
*• Sixish Nines can go in nervous busy circles. thinking about a problem or a decision extra hard while getting more and more confused and obsessive*
*• Can be risk-aversive, afraid of making mistakes that might provoke conflict.*
*• Obedient to authority and a sense of tradition*
*• Might hand over responsibility for decisions to others and then blame the others if the decisions don’t turn out well*
*• Can be cowardly and may run away from conflict or be undependable under stress or duress*
• Anti-authoritarian attitudes especially with an Eight wing
• An episodic experience of fear-*a Nine could have anxiety attacks* followed by months when the Nine is not conscious of feeling fear at all

Nine’s Connection to Three
• Brings Nines a kind of clarity of the heart
• They can suddenly see and prioritize on their own behalf. They take decisive deliberate steps towards personal goals. brings energy, industry, action and purpose
• This connection supports a steady persistence. Focused Nines are unstoppable
• A stepwise strategy for taking action and completing tasks in the real world
• This connection also helps Nines with appropriate social presentation. They are more willing to dress up and voluntarily play roles in the service of goals. They can also have a sense of propriety, be well-groomed and have good manners
• Healthy Threeish Nines can find freedom in role playing and the connection to Three can bring acting abilities as well as a talent for mimicry
• Distinct tendencies towards role-playing and hyperactivity as a distraction from their basic sense of non-being. A busy form of self- neglect, an active laziness
• Threeish Nines can go false and be defined by a milieu, playing roles based on the expectations of others
• May be vain, enjoy being mistaken for an image or indulge in episodic show-off behavior
• Nines can be fascinated by or obsessed with Three-like falseness in others; may want to root out fraudulence in others and tear it down
• In Threeish cultures (America) or subcultures (corporations) Nines can feel extra pressure to succeed and achieve-which they may then accommodate or sabotage
• They may be ambitious although often they are acting out someone else’s ambition.Can be chosen to fulfill the family’s unfulfilled wished and dreams.
• This connection supports a prince or princess-like quality and Threeish Nines can act entitled.
*• Can fluctuate between high and low self-esteem;* underneath their image, a Nine may feel indefinite, insignificant and depressingly unworthy.

But if I was a 9 I would most definitely be 6-ish 9




Characteristics of 6 I relate to


* *




Self Preservation Sixes
• Self-preservation Sixes can be warm and ingratiating; have a graceful, diplomatic sociability.
*• Try to bring out the best in others and speak well of most people.*
• Good communication skills; can tell people hard truths in a skillful or funny way.
*• Generally more phobic than counter-phobic.*
*• Sensitive to using power fairly and constructively – not at someone else’s expense.*
• Could be tough in negotiations but basically have a win-win attitude. *Consider everyone an equal.*
*• Their home environment is especially important, home could feel like a feathered nest sheltering the Six from the world’s dangers and drubbings.*
• Good at practical tasks and managing the material details of living.
*• Often habit-bound and want the elements in their world to be known and predictable.*
• When less healthy, the Self-preservation Sixes’ personal warmth is more like a tactic, a kind of charm offensive meant to de-fang the imagined hostility of others.
*• May actively worry about their ability to materially survive;* catastrophic fantasies about material loss.
• If they sense aggression or disapproval, they counterphobically zero in on it. Then they use humor, charm, self- depreciation to make friends out of possible enemies.
• Might act ingratiating and vulnerable in a way that invites rescue.
*• More nervously dependent than other Six subtypes.*
*• Less in touch with their own hostility,* since that is the opposite of the weak, warm person they present themselves to be. Victimizing victim. Not just less in touch, I'm genuinely not hostile.
• Can take a “one down” position in relationships, non-verbally placating and beseeching, casting you into the role of the responsible, powerful adult.

Intimate Sixes
• Lead disciplined lives that bring them strength – physical, emotional or spiritual.
• Being strong calms their fears.
• Creative; need to transform a harsh world into a beautiful one; often confused with Self preservation Fours.
*• This subtype brings* an artist’s eye and an aesthetic perspective, *a love of nature and landscape.*
• Sixes with this subtype tend to act strong or alluring when insecure.
• More likely to be counterphobic; they take chances, talk tough,
• May try to seem attractive to contain fear, get approval and distract others.
• Some need to create and make things, to transform what they see and feel into something tangible.
• Can be image conscious; their preoccupation with beauty can mutate into personal vanity; a stronger connection to Three.
• May hide and contain their fears behind an attractive mask; a sense of protective distance and once-removed control.
• A defiant/aggressive life stance is possible, an imitation of strength.
• Anti-authoritarian and knee-jerk rebellious.
• Intimate Sixes may project their power onto a sexual partner or sexuality itself; some report feeling addicted to sex.
• Project power onto authorities and then fight with them.
• Can be reckless, impulsive and prone to bad judgment.
• Worry about looking weak, having their fears show.
• Whatever the question the answer is no; can seem like Eights.
• This subtype can conflict with the Self preservation impulse in Sixes. Being creatively daring, open and unguarded is at odds with surviving and staying safe.
• If Self-preservation Sixes are addicted to security, Intimate Sixes are addicted to insecurity.

Social Sixes
• Steadiness and stamina. Willing to work hard in a dedicated way; a sense of mission.
• Diplomatic; can say things and not say them at the same time.
• Social Sixes *tend to be* dutiful and especially *dependent upon authority.*
*• They are usually more often phobic than counter phobic.*
• Idealistic; want to be of service to a group or a tradition.
• Take on responsibility for the cause and, to that end, do things willingly and well.
• When acting independently they will still refer to others in their mind for safety and agreement.
• Imagine that they can’t live without the group’s support.
• May think of themselves as a soldier in someone else’s army; a mentality of dutifulness that is akin to being a slave.
• Might romanticize the boss and then later tear him/her down.
• Passive/aggressive.*The connection to Nine is stronger with this subtype.*
• May become joiners, hiding within a group norm, concealing their sense of deviance by attacking those outside the group who are different.
• Their natural diplomacy devolves into a hesitant cowardice about stating their own position and taking independent stands.
• Catastrophic fantasy is of being banished from the group and being unable to survive.

Still sp/so because sx is more counterphobic. I'm definitely phobic.

Six with a Five Wing
• Generally introverted and often intellectual.
• Can have many interests and a surprising range of competencies and skills.
*• May be bookish; some are interested in history or feel rooted in the past or related to along tradition.*
• Can test potential friends for a long time but once you’re in, you‘re in – a friend for life.
• May use the strength of their minds to contain, distance or understand their fears.Afraid of the intensity of their emotions.
• They are often kinesthetic and auditory, especially auditory tonal – aware of and sensitive to tones of voice and the implications they carry.
• Intellectually curious and make take to psychotherapy and self- knowledge because it is interesting.
• They can be difficult to read and have a “tip of the iceberg” quality – revealing little but hinting at hidden dimensions and inner intensity.
*• Can feel torn between needing to be seen and wanting to withdraw for protection.*
• Can have a wary standoffish quality and project a willed remoteness. When afraid they can act arrogant, cryptic or cynical and aloof.
• Some are argumentative and litigious, even tending towards violence.
*• Can be thin-skinned, sensitive to insults and slights* and petty about keeping score:entertain conspiracy theories behind closed doors.
• May stand back and scrutinize events suspiciously. Sometimes their arrogance covers a sense of social shame.
• Can hide their affections and loyalties to be safe. Underneath they are romantic and idealistic.
*• An ongoing tension between wanting to be dependent versus being independent.*
• Might spend time alone worrying or plotting against their enemies, a kind of private paranoia.
• May also like secretive behind-the-scenes group activity. The realm of spies and espionage.
*• Sneaky vengeance, passive aggressive toward others,* self-attacking and self-destructive at home.
• Can be passive aggressive as well as depressive, dour and humorless.

Six with a Seven Wing
• Generally outgoing, with a nervous quality.
• Can be charming, sociable, ingratiating.
*• Have a cheerful, forward-looking drive are curious about life and idealistic.*
• Comedic gifts and a good sense of humor.
*• Usually are more visual* and talk faster *than Sixes with a Five wing.*
*• Have an optimistic sunny outlook and focus on the positive.* Not always like that though
*• Some struggle with appetite and addiction.* Appetite, yes. Addiction, if internet and coffee addiction counts, then yes. No drugs, smoke or alcohol addiction.
*• Can be self-contradicting, either simultaneously – by seeming to want two things at once* – or sequentially – by asserting one thing and then taking the opposite position a moment later.
• When defensive they can become obviously unhappy but impossible to please.
• Counterphobic Sixes with this wing can be noticeably accusative or argumentative.
*• Can become insecure, irritable, petty, irrational and chaotic.*
*• Subject to* mood swings, *inferiority complexes and runaway fears.*
• Can falsely accuse others and not seem to realize it.
*• Focus on positive futures as a way to avoid present anxieties.*
• Can be grandiose; create big plans that they secretly fear and may later sabotage.
• Overtly paranoid Sixes usually have this wing.

Yep, 6w7 confirmed, with a strong 5 influence.

Six’s Connection to Nine
• Brings faith, patience and a capacity to trust life.
• Sixes find their place in the larger order of existence, feel aligned with the Big Flow,part of the larger order of nature.
*• Develop a friendlier, safer image of the universe; feel like they belong to life.*
• Connection can support a Six’s sense of mission and provide the personal power necessary to fulfill it.
• The Six finds her courage as well as values worth being courageous for.
• Healthy Nineish Sixes experience faith, not as a concept but as a body feeling.
• Have a more mystical sense of spirituality; less dependent on the authority structure of an organized religion.
*• May respond more strongly to nature and a sense of place or land.*
*• Search for their own true feelings instead of relying on outside authorities to tell them what to do.*
*• More likely to live in the present.*
*• Can become numb, spaced-out and lazy.*
• Fractured, chaotic thinking; *can go in circles to avoid taking independent action.*
*• Merge with their environment, more passive towards authority, may be non committal or ambivalent in relationships*
*• Nine-like Sixes can get habit-bound, rut-prone, cautious and stuck. They take comfort in making things predictable, embracing little rituals and habits, to avoid taking risks.*
*• Sixes can also procrastinate like Nines,* obsessing about everything except the most obvious step to take.
*• May procrastinate, forgetting about things that have tangible consequence.* Then wakeup and hyperactively save the day.


Six’s Connection to Three
• Brings Sixes self-confidence, productivity and skillfulness.
*• The will and focus to finish what they start.* Sometimes
• Able to make decisions and take action, sometimes exhibiting leadership qualities.
• Brings an optimistic sense of possibility.
• This connection also supports a striking professionalism.
• Highly capable, if not always completely confident.
• Many have good organizational and administrative talents.
• Strong on quality control, do things well. Feel affirmed by what they produce.
• Threeish Sixes can have a con artist streak.
• May want to appear different than they are; hide their deviance with charm.
• Can mock and revile success but secretly envy it in others.
• Might immerse themselves in activity as a way to manage anxiety, especially when counterphobic.
• Sixes are also prone to Three-like hyperactivity, especially when stressed.
• Can stab you in the back, while believing they are the victim. Or present a meek front while conspiring behind the scenes.
• Some are competitive and want to best others but hide such motives to appear likable.
• Can become the unfair authority whom they would ordinarily fear.
*• Perform well mainly to avoid criticism, especially from authorities.*
• Ambitious for what they should want – based on the expectations and opinions of others – but out of touch with what they do want.
• Very unhealthy Sixes have more conscience than very unhealthy Threes, but they still can be manipulative, calculating and vengeful.

This is why I lean more to 6. While I'm clearly 6w7, the influence of both wings are stronger than if I was a 9.


----------



## PathSeeker

I relate very well to most of the stuff in 5 sp.


----------



## Bearlin

nearly everything nonsense-..........---------------.^^^^^^^***.....

ps; don't be afraid---to grow--but ask me, if you have related, further, in depth, focused, precise, concise questions...merci "chéries" for reading !


----------

